# Zinger and GU winger owners....Retired Gun Question



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

If training alone, how do you set up retired guns on these?


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bryan said:


> If training alone, how do you set up retired guns on these?


Bryan,

I use the Train Rite Retired release. Works very well for me.
http://www.train-rite.com/pages/2/index.htm


You can find a video of it in action here

http://www.train-rite.com/pages/5/index.htm

Hope this helps


----------



## Bryan (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks Jeff. 


Bryan


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Does anyone make a retired release where you can un-retire if you need to give a lost dog a cue.

Mark


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark said:


> Does anyone make a retired release where you can un-retire if you need to give a lost dog a cue.
> 
> Mark


Hey Mark, 

Take a look at this thread

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=27137


----------



## Noah (Apr 6, 2003)

You can also put a white t-shirt on a wire coat hanger. Bend the hook slightly and set it on the top pulley on the near side of the winger.


----------



## Mario Monico (Dec 4, 2004)

Zinger winger makes one that can clamp right onto the wingers small and compact and if you use Tri tronics you only need one receiver .


----------

